# Thread size and pitch...



## Parson (Oct 1, 2012)

At the Dallas pen show, I found a source for full size 18k Schaefer nibs, feeds, and front sections at a very attractive price.

However, I haven't a clue as to how to determine the thread pitch and size on the front section so I have yet to purchase them.

How is this done? I'd love to make a few kitless pens with these parts already made. My customers want 18k nibs and these are priced right.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 1, 2012)

You may need to find or buy  a thread gauge. THere are metric and imperial (inch) Or if you buy them you can send me or someone closer one and we can deterimine it for you. You can count to see how many are in an inch or if they are metric how far apart the tips of the threads are. Thats the hard way and prone to mistakes.....
 EDit in
from LMS
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2746&category=


----------



## Robert111 (Oct 2, 2012)

mredburn said:


> You may need to find or buy  a thread gauge. THere are metric and imperial (inch) Or if you buy them you can send me or someone closer one and we can deterimine it for you. You can count to see how many are in an inch or if they are metric how far apart the tips of the threads are. Thats the hard way and prone to mistakes.....
> EDit in
> from LMS
> Screw Pitch Gage, Inch/Metric PEC - LittleMachineShop.com



Just to elaborate on Mike's response, you can start by using the thread gauge, with a loupe. You'll probably need the loupe to see the way the thread gauges fit your sample threads. Most section treads are so fine, the naked eye isn't reliable enough.

Once you determine the pitch, use calipers to measure the diameter of the section tenon. Use a Decimal Equivalent Chart (http://www.hutproducts.com/images/DecimalEq.pdf) to determine the most likely nominal diameter size of the die used to cut those section threads. Keep in mind that the tenon be a little smaller diameter than the nominal size of the die used; for example, if you measure the tenon at 9.7mm, you can assume the die used was a 10mm. Or for example in the imperial system, if the tenon diameter measures .413", the die used was probably 7/16".


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Oct 3, 2012)

Ask if the supplier knows what size they are? A good supplier of any product should know all the details of anything they sell.
If I'm after something and the supplier doesn't have the answer, I don't purchase from them. I like suppliers that know their product.:biggrin:
Kryn


----------



## Twissy (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm currently making 80 barrels for Sheaffer prototype pens. Not sure if these are the type you are asking about, but the thread size on these are M10 x 0.75. And if you guy has plenty of these sections, I know the person I'm making these for will be very interested!
I so wish I could make myself some pens from this material......Mazzucchelli Cebloplast.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 4, 2012)

Parson said:


> At the Dallas pen show, I found a source for full size 18k Schaefer nibs, feeds, and front sections at a very attractive price.
> 
> However, I haven't a clue as to how to determine the thread pitch and size on the front section so I have yet to purchase them.


 
I have several vintage Schaefers with gold nibs and love how they write. So you now have my attention. If you don't mind sharing, PM me with the info. I might be willing to give a few of these a go.


----------



## Parson (Oct 5, 2012)

Billy, these nibs don't look like the one pictured above. They look like standard #6 bock nibs, stamped Shaeffer...


----------



## watch_art (Oct 14, 2012)

Are they connaisseur nibs?
Sheaffer Grand Connoisseur - The Fountain Pen Network


Here's a site with most all of the models listed so you can identify what you have.
Sheaffer Penography


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 14, 2012)

Just a word of caution - be sure they are not multi-start.  I have a few vintage sections that are dual start so just measuring the pitch and diameter doesn't always work.  I 'm not sure what it is on yours, but its always good to check before buying the taps.


----------

